# Scorch's path to adulthood :)



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

*these are pics of Scorch from the day we brought him home (3 months old)*




























*2 weeks later*



















*ears are going up!*










*and just the other day - we're at 4 1/2 months so far*


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh lawd. ANOTHER CORGI.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG, those earsssssssss!!!!!! too too cute. must squeeze and hug and cuddle....ahhhhhh


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, corgi ears! I wanna hug him now


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures of Scorch are adorable!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

He is so cute ... i love his little puddy paws :tongue1:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the ears! He's like the Flying Nun......gonna take off any minute if the wind hits him! I know if he was in my house those little paws would probably never hit the ground. He'd be carried by someone at all times!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Corgi's have to be one of the cutest pups ever. 
Scorch is so gorgeous, I love the photo where you are tickling him and he's laughing!


----------

